# Reparto de potencia en altavoces para etapa mono de un canal



## lego (May 17, 2009)

Mi problema es el siguiente... 
Me he comprado una etapa de potencia mono ( cebek) E-6 

http://www.electan.com/catalog/etap....html?osCsid=de43372135237184959c7d800b607e83 

También compré su fuente de alimentacion simétrica de + - 28V ( la Fs-6 ) 

http://www.electan.com/catalog/fuente-etapa-hifi-35w-cebek-p-2136.html 

El caso es que ahora se me plantea la siguiente duda... 
La etapa tiene una salida de 35W a 4-8 ohmios....no especifica si son 4 o 8 ohmios... 
supuestamente, debo conectar un altavoz, o grupo de altavoces, con impedancia mayor o igual a esos 4 u 8 ohmios... 
1.- monto un conjunto que tenga una impedancia total de 4 ohmios o de 8 ohmios?2.- 
2.- cuanta mas impedancia tenga la altavoz, menos potencia desarrollará( suponiendo que el altavoz soporta los 35 W maximos que entrega la etapa) 
3.- altavoces en paralelo, disminuyen la impedancia vista por la etapa...y cada altavoz, chupa la mitad de la potencia entregada? 
4.- en serie los altavoces aumentan la impedancia...se reparte tambien la potencia entregada o como? 
Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Mandrake (May 17, 2009)

En la pagina del amplificador que indicas, se afirma que: ". . . Proporciona una potencia máxima de 35 W. R.M.S a 4 ohmios . . ."

Dirigete al siguiente link:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about33101.html 

donde encontraras algunas explicaciones, a tus preguntas que son similares, a las que hay en ese foro.


----------



## Cacho (May 17, 2009)

lego dijo:
			
		

> Mi problema es el siguiente...
> Me he comprado una etapa de potencia mono ( cebek) E-6
> http://www.electan.com/catalog/etap....html?osCsid=de43372135237184959c7d800b607e83
> También compré su fuente de alimentacion simétrica de + - 28V ( la Fs-6 )
> ...


De acuerdo al datasheet que publican en la página... no coinciden los números, así que asumiré que tenés 35W sobre una carga de 4Ω, y estimando nomás, unos 20W sobre 8Ω.



			
				lego dijo:
			
		

> 1.- monto un conjunto que tenga una impedancia total de 4 ohmios o de 8 ohmios?


Cualquiera de las dos es posible. En 4Ω vas a tener más potencia que en 8Ω. Habrá diferencias desde lo técnico, pero al nivel que lo preguntás, no lo vas a notar.



			
				lego dijo:
			
		

> 2.- cuanta mas impedancia tenga la altavoz, menos potencia desarrollará( suponiendo que el altavoz soporta los 35 W maximos que entrega la etapa)


La potencia es V*I, reemplazando I por su equivalente en la Ley de Ohm, queda P=V²/R, donde R es la impedancia del parlante y V es la amplitud de cada semiciclo de la onda de salida. Para hacerlo simple asumamos que V es constante, entonces en 4Ω da el doble que en 8Ω. No es exactamente así, pero como aproximación sirve.



			
				lego dijo:
			
		

> 3.- altavoces en paralelo, disminuyen la impedancia vista por la etapa...y cada altavoz, chupa la mitad de la potencia entregada?


Sí, aunque lo segundo sólo vale si todos los altavoces son eléctricamente iguales y son sólo dos (escribiste "la mitad de la potencia"). Si fueran tres iguales, cada uno tomaría un tercio y así sucesivamente.



			
				lego dijo:
			
		

> 4.- en serie los altavoces aumentan la impedancia...se reparte tambien la potencia entregada o como?


Igual que antes. Si son dos iguales, cada uno maneja la mitad de la potencia. Si son 3, la tercera parte y así.

En caso de combinar series y paralelos, las impedancias variarán de acuerdo a la conexión, pero las potencias SIEMPRE se suman. Dos parlantes iguales de 50W y 8Ω en serie dan uno de 16Ω y 100W; en paralelo, uno de 4Ω y 100W.
Eso sí, en tu caso cuidate de nunca conectar parlantes o combinaciones de parlantes con menos de 4Ω de impedancia.

Saludos


----------



## lego (May 18, 2009)

asumo entonces, que debo colocar un sistema de altavoces, con impedancia resultante, no menor de 4 ohmios...y de 4 ohmios, si deseo obtener la potencia máxima suministrada por mi etapa de 35W.

Si coloco dos altavoces iguales en paralelos de 8 ohmios cada uno, la etapa verá una impedancia de 4 ohmios y suministrará 35W. 17.5 para cada uno de los dos altavoces.

Si coloco dos altavoces iguales en serie de 2 ohmios cada uno, la etapa verá una impedancia de 4 ohmios y suministrará 35W. 17.5 para cada uno de los dos altavoces.

Tengo dos altavoces piooner coaxiales de 25W RMS, k me irían perfectos si consiguiese colocarlos para que la etapa viese 4 ohmios y repartiese los 35 watios...mi problema es que los altavoces marcan 4 ohmios cada uno...

8 en serie ( la etapa entrega 20 W) y 2 en paralelo( ¿? )

asumiendo una impedancia del altavoz de 4 ohmios:
1º en paralelo doy por hecho que se quema la etapa?
2º en serie obtengo una impedancia de 8 ohmios...la etapa dará unos 20W, 10W para cada uno de los dos altavoces...quedan subexcitados.

realmente la impedancia del altavoz es de 4 ohmios? cómo la mido?
1º son altavoces coaxiales con conexion independiente de woofer y tweeter...esos 4 ohmios....se refieren a si las dos vias estan conectadas en paralelo o en serie? porque dependerá seguro el modo de conexion de las vias de la impedancia resultante. 
2º como mido la impedancia del altavoz con un polimetro? me gustaría probar varios modos de conexion para ver si alguno de ellos hace que cada altavoz de 8 ohmios o 2 ohmios ( si da 8 ohmios poniendo el otro en paralelo ya tengo el sistema de 4 ohmios, y si da 2 ohmios poniendo el otro en serie ya tengo el sistema de 4 ohmios).
 Con el polimetro mido la resistencia...pero no el módulo de la impedancia; como lo hago?



muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## Cacho (May 18, 2009)

En lo que respecta a mediciones de impedancia y demás, por este tema podés leer bastante.

En la parte de potencia para parlantes y la pésimamente llamada subexcitación (eso no existe), acá hay otro post que te va a servir.

Saludos


----------

